# Rv Super Show Jan 15-20



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We are headed down to Hillsborough River State Park this Friday morning to attend the RV SUPERSHOW. It's a huge event and a lot of rvs! The campground is about 20 minutes away and very nice. Curious if anyone else here is going to be in the campground and/or at the show. PCM


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jdpm said:


> We are headed down to Hillsborough River State Park this Friday morning to attend the RV SUPERSHOW. It's a huge event and a lot of rvs! The campground is about 20 minutes away and very nice. Curious if anyone else here is going to be in the campground and/or at the show. PCM


Too far to attend, but could you post some pictures?


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We are headed down to Hillsborough River State Park this Friday morning to attend the RV SUPERSHOW. It's a huge event and a lot of rvs! The campground is about 20 minutes away and very nice. Curious if anyone else here is going to be in the campground and/or at the show. PCM


Too far to attend, but could you post some pictures?
[/quote]
sure will!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jdpm said:


> We are headed down to Hillsborough River State Park this Friday morning to attend the RV SUPERSHOW. It's a huge event and a lot of rvs! The campground is about 20 minutes away and very nice. Curious if anyone else here is going to be in the campground and/or at the show. PCM


Too far to attend, but could you post some pictures?
[/quote]
sure will!
[/quote]


----------

